# Ben Moore questions



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

They've recently built a BM store in my area and I've always wanted to use their paints. I'm a LONG time SW man, mainly using the Pro Mar 200 series and SuperPaint for my interiors. My exteriors are normally painted with SW SuperPaint. 

What BM paint would be in line with Pro Mar 200 and Superpaint? What's a good ceiling paint, currently using SW's CHB (Chicago Home Builders) that they're tearing my head off on at 16.60 a gallon....What's a good acrylic trim paint from BM that brushes and sprays well? I literally have no idea about their paints because they've never had stores close to my house. I've used Super Spec a time or two and it was decent for the price. Looking forward to hearing from the BM crowd.


----------



## disantodrywall (Jul 24, 2010)

Bm has a lot of good paint but the two best is aura which im my area is lile 60 a gal or tjeres regal amd i have also used super hide a alot. Primer i always use kilz because it covers almost anything youll ha e to shop around


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

try the Ben Moore advance on your trim it is awesome. lays out nice with a brush, sprays like an oil and dries fast.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Just about any interior drywall I paint with Super Spec, covers well, paints well for a bout $23 a gallon. Trim gets Satin Impervo (oil) or Regal enamel (latex). Exterior I use the moore line, they have mooreglo (satin), moorelife (flat), mooreguard (low luster). I have used the $60 a gallon aura inside and just cant justify almost 3x the cost.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2008)

Their Ben product is comparable to Super Paint. I used it quite a bit this year. 
The Regal Select is comparable to Duration. Great stuff.
So far that is all I have used. I'm working my way out of SW and into BM for the experience, not so much the price.


----------



## jbcoatings (Oct 30, 2011)

*Bm Vs. SW*

Benjamin Moore owns and manufactures paint under the Coronado brand. Their Super Kote 5000 is a green product and crosses over very well to PM 200. A nice feature is the sheens are a little lower so they don't flash like pro mar and they touch up better. Good for spray, brush, or roll application. Also in the Coronado line is a product Tuff Walls which comes in four different sheens and is priced great. The labes have the BM logo on them so it is an easy sell to the home owner to offer a BM product for such a low price.


----------

